# MITES!!!!!!!!!!!



## bluemini (Nov 25, 2011)

So i posted on the rabbit section about I thought my rabbit had mites,well anyways my dog has brown like discharge deep in her ears and they smell,I read that means mites and she shakes her head . Any homemade remedies ? Or anything like that  ?  


 The vet is $60 just for him to see her and $100 for tests so I cant do that right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2011)

I would get some Vet Rx and put it in his ears.


----------



## elevan (Nov 25, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would get some Vet Rx and put it in his ears.


x2

I just recently had to do this for my Basenji.  Almost immediate difference.  Oh and I used the VetRx that I have on hand for my goats.  They make a Rabbit, Goat, Chicken, Dog/Cat formula...but why buy all those separate when it's basically the same.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get it at ?


----------



## elevan (Nov 25, 2011)

I get it from Jeffers Online.  http://www.jefferslivestock.com/search.asp?camid=LIV&ss=vet+rx&search-submit=GO

You might be able to get from the feed store  :/


----------



## bluemini (Nov 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I get it from Jeffers Online.  http://www.jefferslivestock.com/search.asp?camid=LIV&ss=vet+rx&search-submit=GO
> 
> You might be able to get from the feed store  :/


Thank you  . It was an ear infection though,so I found a homemade way to stop ear infections and clean the ears


----------

